# Vitamin B12-- good raw sources?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

What raw food sources do you feed that are rich in vitamin B12? Do any foods increase the absorption of vitamin B12?

What about yeast... I have heard it may be high in the B's, not sure of B12? What is "nutritional yeast"(my breeder reccomends as part of raw feeding supplementation) as opposed to "brewers yeast?" I have heard of dogs getting yeast-y ears following skin-and-coat tabs high in yeast. Which yeast is best?


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Brewers yeast is high in B complex vitamins. That is what commercial supplements are made out of.

"Yeast" infections is mouth or ears is caused by candida albicans, different species entirely.

Brewer's yeast is what is used to make beer, wine or bread.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Seafoods, liver, lamb, beef are pretty high in B12. 
http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/vitaminb12.asp
http://www.nutritiondata.com/foods-000116000000000000000.html


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Ooooooooooooh, good links Jamie! Thank you! I am trying to plan some ideas for longterm raw menu that has lotsa B12 available. I love that Nutritiondata site!! Thank you for the info.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Eggs also have B12!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks, Mspiker!








The eggs here have a "Halloween orange" yolk to them, too.


----------

